# Stimmt so! / Keep the change.



## Encolpius

Hello. After paying Germans say *stimmt so* and that's a nice short form. Do British or Americans use any shorter form than *keep the change*??? Keep the change seems to me a little bit long to use, so maybe in colloquiale English they use a shorter form. Maybe only "it's ok"??
Thanks a lot.


----------



## elroy

Too long?  It's one syllable longer than the German version (and besides, "it's ok" - which is not used - has just as many syllables).

"Keep the change" is what I use, and I don't think it's too long.  Maybe you think so because it _looks_ long in writing, but since you _say_ it to waiters, taxi drivers, etc., the written form is irrelevant.


----------



## Hutschi

I tried to speak both. They have approximately the same length, when you do not pronounce overemphasized. This is because "the" is short and "mmt" in "stimmt" gives some extra length.


----------



## TimLA

It's good to have an old thread on the subject.
I just learned this phrase "Stimmt so!" last week - and it works!

In AE, there are a variety of ways of saying the same thing:
It's OK like that.
It's OK.
This is fine.
This is OK.
(the others as mentioned).

My questions are:
1. Are there other ways of expressing "stimmt so" in German?
Commonly used? Less commonly used?

2. Can "Stimmt so" be used in any other context?
Or is it limited to just saying "keep the change".

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Quelle

TimLA said:


> 1. Are there other ways of expressing "stimmt so" in German?
> Commonly used? Less commonly used?


Das ist für Sie.
Der Rest ist für Sie.


----------



## Quelle

TimLA said:


> 2. Can "Stimmt so" be used in any other context?
> Or is it limited to just saying "keep the change".


 
"Stimmen" has a lot of different meanings.
"Stimmt so." also could mean "It's right. It's correct." in order to agree with sb.


----------



## sokol

TimLA said:


> My questions are:
> 1. Are there other ways of expressing "stimmt so" in German?
> Commonly used? Less commonly used?


 Yes, there are.
I guess that there are a great many varieties, and some of them might only work in some regions.
(As for the second question, this one already is answered by Quelle.)

I guess that "stimmt so" is quite universal and will be understood in all German speaking nations.
Others are (these are some I know, and some might only work in Austria while others might be more widely used):
- one could just say "Danke!" when paying = "Thank you!" and it is clear by context that there's no need for giving change back
- "Passt so!" or "Passt schon so" literally means almost the same as "Stimmt so" and works the same way (alternatively, you can also say "stimmt schon so")
And surely some more which won't come to my mind right now.

Anyway, the ones quoted by Quelle ("Das ist für Sie", "Der Rest ist für Sie") are clear to me from the meaning but not what I would expect, so idiomatically, to my _Austrian _ears, they sound "foreign" whereas in Germany probably these versions might even be very widespread - about that I don't know.


----------



## longbow

Quelle said:


> Das ist für Sie.
> Der Rest ist für Sie.



Hi!

How about...
Behalten Sie den Rest.

Ciao
from Sicily


----------



## silverbird

In Bavaria they say "Bastscho".

Means the same in dialect like "Stimmt so".


----------



## mgsth

Where "Bastscho" is actually "passt schon", by the way. 

The two most common phrases we use here are indeed _stimmt so_ or just _Danke(schön)_ when giving the money.

_Der Rest ist für Sie_ or _Behalten Sie den Rest_ sounds too personal to me, sounds more like you want to tell the waiter what to do with the money as if he didn't know.  So it seems like we prefer the more subtle way of saying that.


----------



## silverbird

That's we I said "means the same" and not "is the same".


----------



## mgsth

Well that wasn't the thing I wanted to point out, it was just a hint for those who may ask themselves _where the hell does that word "bastscho" come from?_ because I would have no idea.


----------



## TimLA

Thank you all for the excellent contributions!
We have a great list now:
Stimmt so!
Das ist für Sie.
Der Rest ist für Sie.
Danke!
Passt so!
Passt schon so
Stimmt schon so
Behalten Sie den Rest.
Bastscho (Bavarian dialect)

Thank you all again!!!!!


----------



## dec-sev

*Moderator note:*
*This was the start of a new thread with the same topic.*
*The two threads have been merged.*
*Berndf*


Ich habe gestern das Folgende im Fernsehen gesehen:
Ein Mann kauft im Laden ein Glas Kaffee und Hamburger. Die Verkäuferin sagt: „Zehn Euro dreißig“ Mein legt das Geld auf den Ladentisch (einen Schein und eine Münze), nimmt was er gekauft hat, sagt „stimmt so“ and verlässt den Laden. 
Was ist _stimmt so_ in diesem Kontext? Kann es _keep change_ sein? Ich habe es so geglaubt weil die Münze 1Euro sein könnte. Oder habe ich was verhört und alles falsch verstanden?


----------



## Nerino

Meiner Meinung nach, mit jenem "stimmt so" fragt der Mann der Verkäuferin ob bei der Zahlung der Summe auch bei ihr alles in Ordnung ist, d.h. ob auch sie mit der Rechnung einverstanden ist. Tschüss!


----------



## oberhaenslir

.

"Stimmt so."

Das Verb 'stimmen' bedeutet in diesem Fall:

in Ordnung sein
richtig sein
zutreffen
seine Richtigkeit haben
aufgehen

http://www.woerterbuch.info/?query=stimmen&s=thesaurus&l=en

Man sagt 'Stimmt so.", wenn man vom bezahlten Betrag kein Herausgeld will.

"Es stimmt so. Behalten Sie den Rest als Trinkgeld!"

.


----------



## dec-sev

Vielen Dank!


----------



## berndf

Nerino said:


> Meiner Meinung nach, mit jenem "stimmt so" fragt der Mann der Verkäuferin ob bei der Zahlung der Summe auch bei ihr alles in Ordnung ist, d.h. ob auch sie mit der Rechnung einverstanden ist. Tschüss!


Nein Du irrst Dich. Oberhaenslir hat die Bedeutung richtig beschrieben. Es heißt also tatsächlich _keep the change. _Ich glaube im Italienischen kann man auch so ähnlich _va bene cosí _sagen.


----------



## Derselbe

Nerino said:


> Meiner Meinung nach, mit jenem "stimmt so" fragt der Mann der Verkäuferin ob bei der Zahlung der Summe auch bei ihr alles in Ordnung ist, d.h. ob auch sie mit der Rechnung einverstanden ist. Tschüss!


 
In diesem Fall würde man fragen "Stimmt das so?". "Stimmt so" ohne "das" spricht eher für keep change.


----------



## brian

berndf said:


> Nein Du irrst Dich. Oberhaenslir hat die Bedeutung richtig beschrieben. Es heißt also tatsächlich _keep the change. _Ich glaube im Italienischen kann man auch so ähnlich _va bene cosí _sagen.



_Va bene così_ sagt man vor allem, wenn man nichts Weiteres kaufen will, z.B...

A: _Altro? / (Vuole) qualcos'altro? _oppure _Va bene così?_
B: _No grazie, va bene così_ oppure _Sì, grazie (va bene così)._

_Stimmt so_ im Sinn von _Behalten Sie den Rest_ wäre eher _Tenga il resto_, genau wie im Deutschen.

Ich kann mich natürlich irren aber ich persönlich hab _va bene così _nie gesagt, um _Behalten Sie den Rest_ zu meinen -- und auch wenn es verständlich wäre, würde es mir ein bisschen locker vorkommen.


----------



## berndf

brian8733 said:


> _Stimmt so_ im Sinn von _Behalten Sie den Rest_ wäre eher _Tenga il resto_, genau wie im Deutschen.


_Stimmt so_ ist sicher viel üblicher als _Behalten Sie den Rest_. Diese Redewendung war früher recht verbreitet, ist heute aber selten zu hören; wahrscheinlich wiel es etwas gönnerhaft (patronizing) klingt.


brian8733 said:


> Ich kann mich natürlich irren aber ich persönlich hab _va bene così _nie gesagt, um _Behalten Sie den Rest_ zu meinen -- und auch wenn es verständlich wäre, würde es mir ein bisschen locker vorkommen.


Ich meinte auch nicht, das _va bene cosí_ die übliche Redewendung sei, sondern nur, dass diese recht wortgetreue Übersetzung von _Stimmt so_ für einen Italiener verständlich sein sollte.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> _Stimmt so_ ist sicher viel üblicher als _Behalten Sie den Rest_. Diese Redewendung war früher recht verbreitet, ist heute aber selten zu hören; wahrscheinlich wiel es etwas gönnerhaft (patronizing) klingt.


 
In etwa wie "Mach dir n' schönen Abend damit."

Was ich auch oft sage ist "passt so.", "passt scho'." oder "das is okay so.", "das passt so." 
Gibt glaube ich viele Möglichkeiten und jeder hat so seinen eigenen Stil.


----------



## brian

berndf said:


> _Stimmt so_ ist sicher viel üblicher als _Behalten Sie den Rest_. Diese Redewendung war früher recht verbreitet, ist heute aber selten zu hören; wahrscheinlich wiel es etwas gönnerhaft (patronizing) klingt.



Ja, so kann es auch im Englischen klingen, je nach Kontext. Deshalb sagen viele Leute so etwas wie "Don't worry about it" oder "No, it's fine," wenn der Verkäufer/die Verkäuferin versucht, das Rückgeld zu geben. Oder man geht einfach weg, bevor der Verkäufer etwas sagen kann. 



Derselbe said:


> In etwa wie "Mach dir n' schönen Abend damit."
> 
> Was ich auch oft sage ist "passt so.", "passt scho'." oder "das is okay so.", "das passt so."
> Gibt glaube ich viele Möglichkeiten und jeder hat so seinen eigenen Stil.



Ja, genau.


----------



## MünchnerFax

brian8733 said:


> Ich kann mich natürlich irren aber ich persönlich hab _va bene così _nie gesagt, um _Behalten Sie den Rest_ zu meinen -- und auch wenn es verständlich wäre, würde es mir ein bisschen locker vorkommen.


Idiomatisch ist tatsächlich nur _Tenga _(_pure_) _il resto_.
(Der Satz ist allerdings extrem selten zu hören, weil das Tippen in Italien gar unüblich ist. Aber das ist eher ein Beitrag fürs kulturelle Forum.  )


----------



## ArmySpouse

Encolpius said:


> Hello. After paying Germans say *stimmt so* and that's a nice short form. Do British or Americans use any shorter form than *keep the change*??? Keep the change seems to me a little bit long to use, so maybe in colloquiale English they use a shorter form. Maybe only "it's ok"??
> Thanks a lot.



*
Very Important!!  Stimmt so does not mean keep the change*.*!!*  It means that all is "correct" in English.  Litteraly it is means that "all is square" or "all is equal".  I suspect your gratuity may have only been the exact amount expected and no more.  I lived and worked in Germany for three years.


----------



## berndf

ArmySpouse said:


> *
> Very Important!!  Stimmt so does not mean keep the change*.*!!*  It means that all is "correct" in English.  Litteraly it is means that "all is square" or "all is equal".  I suspect your gratuity may have only been the exact amount expected and no more.  I lived and worked in Germany for three years.


That is absolutely not correct. The literal meaning of_ stimmt so_ is indeed _all is square, it is ok_. But in this context of this situation, _stimmt so_ does mean _keep the change_. The logic of the expression is that by saying _stimmt so_ you tell the waiter that you don't expect anything back, i.e. that  _it is ok_ for you, if the waiter keeps the change. In Germany, the technicality of tipping is like this: The waiter gives you the bill which reads, say, €16.80. You hand in a €20 note. It is not like in many other countries that you wait to given €3.20 in change and then leave somthing behind. What you do is that you say a higher number, preferably a round one. In this case you would probably give a tip of €1.20 (service charge is included in the bill, so the tip is normally quite modest) and you tell the waiter "18". He/she will understand and give you exactly €2 change. I.e. the guest actively tells the waiter how much change he/she wants to be given back. If this number happens to be zero (e.g. if your bill was €18.80), then you say "stimmt so".


----------



## ammarsa25

[Behalt den Rest!]
Sagt man so, als eine Übersetzung von 'keep the change'? oder ist es keine gute Übersetzung?


----------



## JClaudeK

"Behalte / Behalten Sie den Rest!" ist richtig übersetzt, aber man sagt in dieser Situation eher etwas wie "Es ist recht so." o.Ä.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> "Es ist recht so."


Das ist aber mit etwas SW Lokalkolorit. Im SO "Passt so" und im Rest am ehesten "Stimmt so".


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> "Stimmt so".



Das wollte mir im Moment nicht einfallen. Du hast recht (auch mit dem  _Lokalkolorit_ ).
"Stimmt so*." ist am besten und am verbreitetsten, auch im SW.

* Stimmt so. = Es stimmt so.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> .....Behalten Sie den Rest!" ist richtig übersetzt


Genau: einen Kellner duzt man gewöhnlich nicht .


----------

